# Beetroot wine



## e-wine (Dec 15, 2009)

I plan to start a batch of beetroot wine on Thursday. I still have to buy the beets as well as bump up my supplies. I plan to use the recipe cited on Jack Keller's website. I wanted to fine out what experiences you could share on the beets. Thank you.

e-wine


----------



## upper (Dec 15, 2009)

I will do some research and see what I can Turnip...............Upper


----------



## e-wine (Dec 15, 2009)

Actually, I thought about a turnip wine since I still have grape leaves but decided on beet. I'll try turnip next year.

e-wine


----------



## St Allie (Dec 15, 2009)

you'll need some amylase to clear it.. it's an enzyme to break down the starch in the vegetables.

your local home brew store can get some for you.. the liquid only has a shelf life of 6 months.. so buy it in fresh.

Allie


----------



## e-wine (Dec 15, 2009)

St Allie,

Thanks! When would I add the amylase? 

e-wine


----------



## St Allie (Dec 15, 2009)

at the beginning or after fermentation.. it's used in the same way pectinase is used for fruits.

Allie


----------



## e-wine (Dec 15, 2009)

Just for the record, I wanted to post the recipe. I did note it did not call for pectinase (now I know). 

5 lbs fresh beetroot 
2 lemons 
2 lbs finely granulated white sugar 
1 lb light brown sugar 
6-1/2 pts water 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
Montrachet Wine yeast

I was not sure why he included lemons. Part of my objective with doing any of this is to understand what each component does in these recipes. Why would he include the lemons (besides for the acid) and why did he not include the amylase? Also, if I need to raise the acid content, add more lemon? Thank you.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine (Dec 15, 2009)

On reflection, I think I'll stay with the acid blend if I have to increase acid since I'm familiar with the add amounts.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine (Dec 16, 2009)

I was not able to find beets at a reasonable price. I checked with an ag agent and I have a source to check out tomorrow. This may delay my start since it is a bit of a drive or, depending on availability, this may scrap my plans. We'll see.

e-wine


----------



## St Allie (Dec 17, 2009)

One of our members (boozehag)

made a potato wine.. easier and cheaper product to source and make.. a possibility that could be your next project if the beets are expensive?

Oh and she said it was very nice too.. ( well potato wine does sound a bit odd doesn't it?)

Allie


----------



## e-wine (Dec 17, 2009)

I checked the source and they don't expect to have beet until February. I may just plan them first quarter next year and see how that goes. It is a winter crop for parts of Texas but the ground needs to be 40 degrees and I don't have a greenhouse yet. 

St. Allie,

I'll look at some potato wine recipes and see if they sound interesting. The one I did see called for 3 pounds per gallon and I want to make 5 gallons since I have a carboy idle. That's only a bit more than half of what I peeled and cut today so that's not bad. Timing is the main issue since I want the carboy available when the figs are ready in May. Take care.

e-wine


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 17, 2009)

Just be sure you Turnip the heat during fermentation. Sorry E, I can resist anything but temptation! LOL


----------



## e-wine (Jun 24, 2010)

The high price of beets put this project off for a while. After the ground dried enough for me to till, I decided just to plant some beets. I cut some hay from time to time but I am not a farmer so what do I know about growing beets. I did find out that my geese love beets so I did not get as good of a return on my investment as I had hoped but I did do better than the high prices they charge a the market. It looks like I have enough for about two gallons. When I start, I'll keep you posted and I should start next week. As you can see in the pictures, the geese did try some of the beets before I picked them. For some of the smaller ones, the geese picked and left in the garden for me to collect. After I get the trellis set up for my vines, I need to put up a fence around my garden to protect my crop from their help.

e-wine


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 24, 2010)

What type of beet is that? It looks like the Chioggia beets I grow.

Larry


----------



## e-wine (Jun 24, 2010)

The packets say they are Tall Top Early Wonder and Detroit Dark Red. They both grew about the same but the geese favored the Detroit's foliage so most are the tall top. It is really too hot to plant anything else but I may try anyway. Then I'll plant more beets in late September. As I said, I'm not a farmer.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine (Jun 24, 2010)

I did have a question regarding this thread relative to some of the other ones I had started. Most were moved from the Fruit Wine section to the Specialty Wine section. Shouldn't this one move as well?

e-wine


----------



## e-wine (May 31, 2011)

I got too involved with other wines last summer to continue with this one so we ate the beet and I planted another batch this year. We started a batch of beet wine over the weekend. I planted less seeds but the geese did not help so I actually got a better crop. I also planted pumpkins and tomatoes which did seem to distract them. Since the tomatoes are coming in steady, we started some tomato wine as well. We'll harvest some pumpkins over the next few days and start a couple of batches of pumpkin. We have over a hundred gallons in process but we still have empty carboys. I'll need a couple of carboys for the BdB and a few for a red wine as long as that deals holds. My wife tells me we have over 20 different types in process. I have the count at 26 but I am counting some variations on the fig wine. I'll try to post pictures of the beetroot wine as it progresses.

e-wine


----------



## JasonH (May 31, 2011)

Please keep us posted. I have always been interested in trying a beet wine. I guess there is something about the taste that makes me want to ferment it, but I just have never worked up the courage to give it a shot.


----------



## docanddeb (May 31, 2011)

Well, I tried 2 different kinds a couple years ago. The juice actually tasted really good. I grow beets too. If you're a beet lover, start planting the long ones that look like carrots... so much nicer flavor and texture than the older varieties. Easy to slice and take less time to cook.
Anyway....

I used recipes that call for using the beet water only.... it's what's leftover after you simmer the beets for an hour or so.

I did bottle one batch and threw the other out after 2 yrs. Anything I have to sweeten that much to cover the taste... doesn't need to be saved. 

I hope your experiment goes better!

Debbie


----------



## e-wine (May 31, 2011)

I enjoy beets, greens and all so if the wine comes out good, that's a plus. I'll look for the ones that look like carrots for my fall planting. 

I plan to try it as a dry wine but we'll see. And I do expect to bulk age it. My first fig wine had an earthy nose (a.k.a. smelled like dirt) but after I aged it for an extra year, it lost that earthy smell. I tried that after I read about the beetroot wine's earthy character. I'll keep everyone up-dated but don't expect results anytime soon.

e-wine


----------



## e-wine (May 31, 2011)

Salad from the beet greens.


----------



## docanddeb (May 31, 2011)

Is it a warm salad? I love greens of all kinds. We got into Kale last year... really good for you. We make a tuscan kale soup with cannellini beans... yum-0!!

Debbie


----------



## e-wine (May 31, 2011)

Preparing the beetroot.


----------



## e-wine (May 31, 2011)

A little lemon juice - the old fashion way.


----------



## e-wine (May 31, 2011)

And straight into the secondary for three weeks. 

And yes, it is a warm salad with a touch of fig wine. Okay, more than a touch.

e-wine.


----------



## lloyd (Jun 2, 2011)

I have used beet juice to color some wine. Thought about the turnip wine but my girl friend talked me out of it.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 2, 2011)

Smart woman!!

Just because it WILL ferment, doesn't mean you SHOULD!!



Debbie


----------



## lloyd (Jun 3, 2011)

It's worth a try. Deb.


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 3, 2011)

YOU try the turnip... I'll watch!! 

Debbie


----------



## closetwine (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll laugh!


----------



## e-wine (Jun 14, 2011)

I transferred the beet wine and I tried some. It taste like beet juice. Go figure. I expect it to change as it processes. Interestingly, it did not taste or smell earthy which was one of the expressed concerns (unless you consider the taste or smell of beets as earthy). I plan to plant more beets this fall and will also include some turnips and rutabagas. I agree with lloyd, it's worth a try!

e-wine


----------

